# ACB vs Lega discussion



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

It seems that some Italian fans can't recognize that *now* ACB is the best league of Europe. I recognize that Lega was the best of the 90s, and that probably in 2 years, Italy will caught and be better than Spain (it's all about TV contracts for the leagues and that stuff) but now... ACB is the best. Let's make a constructive discussion:

ACB has 6 real title contenders: Barcelona, Real Madrid (now with Maljkovic, Bullock and F.Reyes), Tau Baskonia, Unicaja (now with Garbajosa, Zan Tabak, Jr Bremer, Pepe Sanchez...), Pamesa Valencia (now with Rakocevic, Archibald, Yebra...), Estudiantes... and more teams that would win some national leagues if they weren't in Spain, like Joventut (Jamie Arnold, Rudy Fernandez, Brent Scott, Cattalini, Marcelinho) Breogan (Charlie Bell, Djuro Ostojic, Joseph Gomis), Caja San Fernando (Slanina, Lou Roe, Andy Panko)

So it's not about only having stars, it's about having a competitive league. Anyway, the ACB all star team would be:

PG: Elmer Bennett/J.Manuel Calderon/Pepe Sanchez
SG: Arvydas Macijauskas/Charlie Bell/Juan Carlos Navarro/Louis Bullock
SF: Dejan Bodiroga/Antonis Fotsis/Walter Herrmann
PF: Luis Scola/Jorge Garbajosa/Lou Roe
C: Dejan Tomasevic/Zan Tabak/Fabricio Oberto

with Rakocevic, Panko, Okulaja, Slanina, Ilievski, Fuçka, Jimenez, Rigaudeau.. out


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

I think Spanish are a bit overeacting with this thing- ACB may be the best league in europe, but it's not like few light-years that separates ACB from LegaUno--> to me ACB's 1st place IS debatable at least... 
ACB was the best league 2-3 years back and it's loosing advantage now.



> ACB has 6 real title contenders: Barcelona, Real Madrid (now with Maljkovic, Bullock and F.Reyes), Tau Baskonia, Unicaja (now with Garbajosa, Zan Tabak, Jr Bremer, Pepe Sanchez...), Pamesa Valencia (now with Rakocevic, Archibald, Yebra...), Estudiantes


Lega imo has 5 true title contenders: Climamio (Skipper) Bologna, Benneton Treviso, Montepaschi Siena, Lottomatico Roma and Scavolini Pesaro, while teams that are not really considered as title contenders like Armani Milano, Cantu, Napoli, Reggio Calabria, Varese imo are at least equal with ACB's 5-10th teams. ACB probably has more depth and per average better teams 10-18...

But who is better: ACB or Leag won't matter for long with Russia (with this tempo) passing by, both Spanish and Italian league in 2-3 seasons...they bought everything they could this offseason... while not many teams (if any) were able to match up their offers...


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> It seems that some Italian fans can't recognize that *now* ACB is the best league of Europe. I recognize that Lega was the best of the 90s, and that probably in 2 years, Italy will caught and be better than Spain (it's all about TV contracts for the leagues and that stuff) but now... ACB is the best. Let's make a constructive discussion:
> 
> ACB has 6 real title contenders: Barcelona, Real Madrid (now with Maljkovic, Bullock and F.Reyes), Tau Baskonia, Unicaja (now with Garbajosa, Zan Tabak, Jr Bremer, Pepe Sanchez...), Pamesa Valencia (now with Rakocevic, Archibald, Yebra...), Estudiantes... and more teams that would win some national leagues if they weren't in Spain, like Joventut (Jamie Arnold, Rudy Fernandez, Brent Scott, Cattalini, Marcelinho) Breogan (Charlie Bell, Djuro Ostojic, Joseph Gomis), Caja San Fernando (Slanina, Lou Roe, Andy Panko)
> ...


Right now ACB is better than A1, but it's not so far.
And A1 now is returning up (about audience, TV etc) after 3/4 "dark years" ).

And as said Matiz, we have a lot of contender too: Milan, Treviso, Bologna, Rome, Naples, Pesaro, Siena ...

Names ? 

Tyus Edney,Pozzecco,Stefanov, Basile, Charles Smith, Huffman, Blair, Galanda, Siskauskas, Marconato, Bulleri, Vujanic, Mario Austin, Van Den Spiegel, Myers, Penberthy, Jerome Allen, Trepagnier, Djordjevic, Mottola, Milic, Langhi, Gorenc, Brice Drew ...

And attention to the young italians: Mancinelli, Bargnani, Garri, Cotani, Belinelli, Zacchetti, Cavagliero ...


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

ACB and Lega are pretty close.
If I could take something from ACB and bring to Lega would be not a team or a player but the attendance on every game that they have, double than in Italy.
For that reason the best league award goes to ACB.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> ACB and Lega are pretty close.
> If I could take something from ACB and bring to Lega would be not a team or a player but the attendance on every game that they have, double than in Italy.
> For that reason the best league award goes to ACB.


Yes, at this moment I put up ACB because of the average attendances.

10 years ago it was the opposite ... so compliment to the ACB for this result !

But after some years of crisis, now the A1 league is returning up with the attendances.
And if this season Rome and Milan will return on high levels, they will move back at Palaeur and Filaforum with more than 10,000 people, while Pesaro will confirm its 7,000 and maybe Livorno its 5,000 too.

These are my predictions of the averages of the next season (reg.sea. + playoff) :yes:

Pesaro 7,600 
Rome 4,900
Milan 5,900
Siena 5,700
Livorno 4,900
Biella 2,800
Roseto 2,000
Varese 3,700
Treviso 3,300
Bologna 4,900
Avellino 1,800
Cantù 3,400
Jesi 4,100
Udine 3,900
Reggio Calabria 2,800
Teramo 2,800
Naples 4,100
Reggio Emilia 3,800

Note: in a couple of years Naples will return in the big Mario Argento arena (12,000 after renovation works) , Biella and Reggio Emilia will have 2 new arenas of about 6,500 seats and probably Virtus Bologna will return in A1 with its 7,000 fans.

The future is pretty bright, I hope it.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> (it's all about TV contracts for the leagues and that stuff)


I have heard about that in some other threads, I would like to know what type of contract are we talking about and why LegaUno can get such a bigger contract than ACB.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: ACB vs Lega discussion*



> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> 
> 
> I have heard about that in some other threads, I would like to know what type of contract are we talking about and why LegaUno can get such a bigger contract than ACB.


I don't know, but ACB passed last year from a pay-per-view platform, Digital + (Canal Plus) to the public TV, TVE...and the government has said they don't want to spend too much on the TV..


----------



## fezqo (Aug 31, 2004)

*ACB, obviously.*

I don't really see the point in contesting ACB's european supremacy...

From a french point of view, I'd say both italian & spanish leagues are above the rest because even LEB & A2 players are strong enough to compete in most 1st division european leagues.
French PROB for example is quite poor, technically & financially.

The whole professional basketball thing is just great in Spain.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

I think in quality are too close the two leagues (probably the spanish one a bit better). And about attendance

Pesaro 7,600
Rome 4,900
Milan 5,900
Siena 5,700
Livorno 4,900
Biella 2,800
Roseto 2,000
Varese 3,700
Treviso 3,300
Bologna 4,900
Avellino 1,800
Cantù 3,400
Jesi 4,100
Udine 3,900
Reggio Calabria 2,800
Teramo 2,800
Naples 4,100
Reggio Emilia 3,800

i think guarismes will be higher in spain. I bet (and amr will give me the reason about this numbers)

Estudiantes 13000
Gran Canaria 4000
Sevilla 6000
Gerona 4000
Joventut 6000
Alicante 5000
Barça 6000
Valladolid 5000
Granada 5500
Bilbao 5000
Valencia 8000
Lerida 5500
Lugo 5500
Real Madrid 4500
Manresa 3500
Vitoria (Tau) 8000
Tenerife 3300
Unicaja 10000


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I can't believe that in Italy there isn't any team with a bigger average of attendance than 8000....

Anyway, I'm from Murcia, where the team with worst attendance of the history ACB is... last year there were between 1500 and 2500.. people only went to the Barcelona and Real Madrid ...:upset: soccer fans :upset:


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I can't believe that in Italy there isn't any team with a bigger average of attendance than 8000....


Well, some years ago Virtus Bologna averaged almost 8,000 , while the last season Pesaro has had many games with more than 7,500-8,000, some over 9,000/9,500 too.

And this season the averages will increase a lot, IMO.

Plus, as I said, in the next years we will have some new bigger arenas.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> I can't believe that in Italy there isn't any team with a bigger average of attendance than 8000....
> 
> Anyway, I'm from Murcia, where the team with worst attendance of the history ACB is... last year there were between 1500 and 2500.. people only went to the Barcelona and Real Madrid ...:upset: soccer fans :upset:


you have said me youre a barça soccer fan 

In Leon we are in the second division, LEB, and we have an attendance of 2500 people. Murcia has 400.000 inhabitants, Leon only 160.000



> Plus, as I said, in the next years we will have some new bigger arenas.


In Spain are also several arenas which are always full ,Alicante, Malaga, Vistalegre (Madrid), Valencia, but nobody thinks in builnding new arenas...


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> 
> 
> you have said me youre a barça soccer fan


but my favourite sport is basketball, though I watch soccer or handball sometimes...


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>AMR</b>!
> 
> 
> but my favourite sport is basketball, though I watch soccer or handball sometimes...


and also me... 

perhaps youre interested in this post
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=116266&forumid=136;)

the problem in spain is the media... it isnt iinterested in acb... acb is trying to convince tve (spanish public tv) to emit the matches of our league... 
fotsis, encantao d verte por aki, pero aqui no hay dementuchos con los q cabrearse


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



que pena  con lo que me gusta discutir con ellos y llamarles adecco o ett.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

well, but you can argue about soccer with amr, he is cule... and arguments between cules and vikingos are always very well

siempre te queda la opcion de picarte con el amr... que es un cule, y para un madridista empedernido como tu... tara muy bien


----------



## sabonis 11 (Sep 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gardan</b>!
> well, but you can argue about soccer with amr, he is cule... and arguments between cules and vikingos are always very well
> 
> siempre te queda la opcion de picarte con el amr... que es un cule, y para un madridista empedernido como tu... tara muy bien


you know my speciality in football are supporters of Valencia c.f. as fabri


----------

